# MIDI Outputs steuern (k.A)



## gigacoding (24. Juli 2011)

Hey Tutorialer,
Ich hab mir vorgestern die Hercules DJ Control MP3 e2 bestellt und Sie ist auch angekommen.
Es funktioniert alles.
Jetzt lese ich im Handbuch dass man die Midi Ein / Ausgaben selbst "programmieren" kann.
Nun suche ich ein Programm womit ich z.B wenn ich auf der Tastatur "x" drücke, soll auf dem Controller der "Button1" leuchten.

Dies funktioniert, weil bei Virtual DJ auch ungefähr diese Weise benutzt wird.

Nur dass da halt Button1 leuchtet wenn die Mikrofonlautstärke auf 0 ist.

--


----------



## gigacoding (7. August 2011)

Push it - Ich brauch immernoch Hilfe!


----------

